# Accessoires ideals ipad mini rétina?



## doupold (7 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après près de 18 mois d'attente (je voulais absolument un ipad mini, et comme le premier n'était pas retina, j'ai laissé passer mon tour), je suis bien résolu à trouver le ipad mini rétina sous le sapin (petit papa noël, j'espère que tu as bien reçu mon message) en remplacement d'un ipad premier du nom que je traine depuis maintenant presque 4 ans. Je compte bien le garder au moins 4 ans également.

Je me suis beaucoup posé la question de savoir quels sont ces accessoires qu'il faut absolument avoir pour profiter au mieux de la tablette, et je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de réponses sur ce site jusqu'ici, en dehors de quelques fils ci et là, aux réponses imparfaites. J'ai donc décidé de créer celui-ci, en espérant que les possesseurs d'ipad mini rétina viendront l'alimenter.

Les accessoires auxquels j'ai pensé sont les suivants:

1. Un film de protection intégral (il couvre entièrement la tablette, es ultra-résistant, et n'altère pas l'expérience utilisateur) comme celui de BodyGuardz (sur Disque dur externe, accessoire iPhone, iPod et iPad, disque dur interne, mémoire) ou le invisible shield (sur ZAGG | #1 In Mobile Accessories). Je compte utiliser le plus souvent la tablette sans housse aucune, pour le confort et pour éviter le poids supplémentaire. 

2. Une housse de protection tout de même pour les longs voyages, lorsque je n'apporte avec moi que la tablette (en espérant pouvoir me passer de mon Macbook Pro retina, qui fait tout de même 2 kgs): Pour le moment, celle que je trouve la plus adaptée est celle de Noreve. Même si j'ai été tenté par la Booqpad mini simili cuir (sur Disque dur externe, accessoire iPhone, iPod et iPad, disque dur interne, mémoire). Même si elle intègre un bloc notes et un emplacement pour conserver le stylo/stylet, le surplus de poids, l'absence d'orifice pour l'appareil photo et pour le micro du dos m'ont dissuadé.

3. Un stylo qui fait également stylet pour les prises de notes, aussi bien sur papier que sur ipad. Je me suis directement écarté des stylets bluetooth 4 qui, s'ils sont performants pour les dessinateurs, sont excessivement chers (de l'ordre de 80 , ten one design pogo connect par exemple). Je me suis rabattu sur le Kensington virtuoso touch (15 sur Macway), qui fait à la fois stylo et stylet.

4. Une housse intégrant un clavier pour ipad mini, de préférence rétro-éclairé. Je n'en ai trouvé que sur ZAGG, mais selon les dires du vendeur, le clavier est incompatible pour ipad mini rétina.

5. Un câble ligthning vers USB (pour la voiture ou le bureau, juste au cas où), et un adapteur lightning vers VGA (pour projeter mes diapos à partir du ipad mini rétina).

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez? Avez-vous des accessoires en remplacement de ceux que j'ai choisi à me proposer? Ou d'autres accessoires auxquels je n'ai pas pensé à me proposer?

Merci d'avance!


----------

